# Metrolink Quiet Cars Coming



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 21, 2011)

HALLELUJAH!!

"Beginning October 3, all Metrolink trains will have a Quiet Car Monday through Friday. The cars are intended to be a peaceful, quiet atmosphere for those who want to rest or work without distractions."

Metrolink Quiet Cars


----------



## leemell (Sep 21, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> HALLELUJAH!!
> 
> "Beginning October 3, all Metrolink trains will have a Quiet Car Monday through Friday. The cars are intended to be a peaceful, quiet atmosphere for those who want to rest or work without distractions."
> 
> Metrolink Quiet Cars


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ghostrider (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank God! This a very much welcomed and needed blessing! My train commute back home is a nightmare right now! There are too many people talking loudly and laughing loudly on the train. They have no respect for people who are clearly tired and want to rest on the train.

Since I will have first picks for seating, I will definitely be riding inside one of the quiet cars! :giggle:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 22, 2011)

I wish all commuter systems would get on board with Quiet Cars for those of us who want to enjoy the ride and get away from phones, beeping computers and noisy passengers.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 23, 2011)

What if the locomotive is pushing? Then there shouldn't be a "second passenger car behind the locomotive."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 23, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> What if the locomotive is pushing? Then there shouldn't be a "second passenger car behind the locomotive."


Poorly worded on the banner, clearer in the Q&A on the linked page:

"The Quiet Car is the second car *next to the locomotive*. [emphasis added] Because our passenger cars constantly rotate throughout the system, we cannot place signs on the Quiet Car. Please note that the Cab Car, the car at the end of the train opposite the locomotive, is not the locomotive. Also, conductor announcements will be made at the beginning of every trip.

"If you cannot find the Quiet Car, please ask the conductor or a customer engagement representative for assistance."

To be even clearer than that I would leave out "second" and just say the car next to the locomotive.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 24, 2011)

More good news on the quiet car front as Metro-North expands its offerings following a successful pilot on its Port Jervis and Pascack Valley lines. From Trains News Wire:

"Metro-North said it is launching a Quiet Car pilot program on select peak hour trains on its Hudson and Harlem lines beginning Monday, Oct, 17. The last car on certain morning peak trains and the first car on certain afternoon peak trains will be set aside for customers wishing a quieter commute. Trains carrying a quiet car will be designated by a capital Q in the timetable."


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 24, 2011)

If the train is in push mode the car is the still 2nd behind the pushing locomotive. nothing changes. Whats the big deal.


----------

